# 1964 case 440 standard



## DURAMAXDIESEL (May 12, 2010)

new to the site. love old tractors, finally got one. its a 64 case 440 triple range. i got it running today but now have to figure out why the rear end is locked up. wanted to see if anyone here is familier with the 440s or know any places with info on them or where to by parts and pictures of nice ones. let me know

thanks 
john

here she is


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

John,
Since I see no skidmarks on your trailer, or on the ground... I assume it rolled freely, when not running, and transmission in neutral..., which would tell me it is not in the rear end... I'm wondering if your one of your transmissions are in two gears at the same time.

I'm not familiar with the triple range, and the parts blow-up on the Case/IH site, isn't the best.

Does this tractor have a reverser.., or reverse gear on the main transmission..??

Did you place the triple range trans. and main trans. in neutral when starting..? Or does the triple range even have a neutral position?

If it rolled freely, when not running. Doesn't move when you did get it running... But doesn't move when you put it in gear... It sounds like it is in two gears at the same time, locking the trans. Or..., golly... You didn't set the brakes, and forget to release them..?? Not making fun..., we all do it..., well most of us..., me included, have done it more than once... LOL...

Kinda' hard to diagnose, without all the facts...


----------



## case680cdigger (Dec 25, 2010)

*Duramaxdiesel*

I saw your 64 Case 440 and see it's in need of some sheetmetal after you figure out your locked up rear end. Try Tractorparts.com : General Gear - We carry Used, New, Rebuilt&Spare parts for Caterpillar (CAT), International (IH), Allis Chalmers (AC), and many others. The name of the company is general gear and machine in Idaho. On their home page you can click on a Case section and photos will pop up; of which they have some 530'S which should be the same sheetmetal. You can measure the vertical height of the grille screen openings and the width of the sheetmetal in front of the radiator. Those two measurements should match. My dad had a 200 Case which looks identical but perhaps has slightly less horsepower. It went about thirty miles per hour stock, and I passed a car on a county road once. You should have seen the look on the car drivers face; priceless, being passed by a tractor with only 12.9 X 28 " rear tires. good luck with your nice looking tractor case680cdiggerBye


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Could it be that it's locked into two gears. Haven't had anything to do with a the 430 series but my 730 slipped and I could put it into nuetral but when I went to put into gear it woulld stall out.
caseman-d


----------

